# Civilization: Beyond Earth (CIV IN SPAAAAAACE!)



## Justin (Oct 23, 2014)

This fabulous game launches today/tomorrow, depending on where you live. A bunch of us on the staff are going to play this game a ton (listen to the podcast!) and we might stream some of it for anyone interested.

If you haven't pre-ordered it yet, consider doing so on GMG for just $37 using this page: http://www.greenmangaming.com/vip/?gmgr=gikideyo _(disclaimer: referral link, we both get $2 credit if you're new to GMG and buy the game)_ Not sure how long the deal lasts for so I suggest taking advantage of it if you can.

I guess I should probably mention what the hell this game is for the unknowing. Basically Civilization is a turn based strategy game that goes through the various eras. Not sure how else to describe it, but it's a blast. Recommend just watching a video on YouTube or something. Anyway, this game is basically taking the base Civ gameplay and taking it into space. With aliens. It's gonna be a ton of fun.


----------



## unravel (Oct 23, 2014)

The trailer looks deep. I had fun playing Civ 5 worth playing till the game crash for no reason *sigh*


----------



## Trundle (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun. I'm planning on getting it eventually. If any kind souls here want to gift me a copy, that'd be great.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. I'm planning on getting it eventually. *If any kind souls here want to gift me a copy, that'd be great.*



Seconded lol.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 23, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> The trailer looks deep. I had fun playing Civ 5 worth playing till the game crash for no reason *sigh*



Man so deep I can't even see.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 24, 2014)

Satellites are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2014)

Dude I need this..now.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 24, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Satellites are the best thing since sliced bread.



ohdangitsgabby


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 24, 2014)

Winter sales


----------



## unravel (Oct 24, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Man so deep I can't even see.



Because you're an alien betch


----------



## Justin (Oct 24, 2014)

Finished my first game after 9 hours!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2014)

Can you go to sleep so I can play with you when I get home


----------



## Justin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Can you go to sleep so I can play with you when I get home



No promises.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 24, 2014)

I want Civ in Space soooo bad! I can't get it though because I'd literally kill my computer and I need it to last me until May (end of my college stuff) lol


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 24, 2014)

I hate you Justin. I WANT TO PLAY GOD DAMN IT ADU:ASIUDAUISDASIDAI

Sunday can't come quick enough. ****ing work.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 24, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Winter sales



Pls.


----------



## Brad (Oct 24, 2014)

Bought it last night. Played for about an hour or two. Had a really good time with it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 24, 2014)

It's going to be a long road to Humble Bundle/GOTY/free game.


----------



## Justin (Oct 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> It's going to be a long road to Humble Bundle/GOTY/free game.



Buy it you cheapskate!!! Even _Jeremy_ did.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2014)

nah they are probably gonna do it winter sale. the other ones maybe a bit longer


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 25, 2014)

I really want to pick this up, heard good things from friends.  Hopefully it will be in the Winter Sale!


----------



## Gabby (Oct 25, 2014)

I messed up and didn't get a super cool screen shot like Justin did, but, I was victorious! It took me around ~6 hours and I did it in 376 turns. Now to do the other 4 victories!


----------



## Chromie (Oct 25, 2014)

I want to keep playing but I have too many papers to work on! Why did Beyond Earth and Fantasy Life have to come out this weekend?!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 25, 2014)

Got the game! I'm hoping to play with Jer and Jubs soon if possible! Fun so far!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 26, 2014)

Justin said:


> Buy it you cheapskate!!! Even _Jeremy_ did.



Maybe with my first paycheck. :V You know, if there's enough even there.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2014)

Justin said:


> Buy it you cheapskate!!! Even _Jeremy_ did.



Hey what's that supposed to mean


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Hey what's that supposed to mean



Nothing friend.


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 28, 2014)

Just picked up a copy of this for my fianc? but I might give it a go myself as well.


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2014)

bumpbumpbump

So Jeremy and I LOST our game together against normal computer AI the other night...

GG.


----------



## Justin (Nov 15, 2014)

what happens when you play civilization with jeremy


----------

